# JNLP startet seit 1.8.0_31 sehr langsam + Windows-Systemverzeichnis



## stewpit (6. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen.

1. Meine entwickelten Programme starten gewöhnlich über JAVA-Webstart. Es sind also JNLP-Dateien. Seit Java 1.8.0_31 starten diese super langsam. Der Quellcode hat sich nicht verändert. Das passiert auf mehreren Rechnern so. Hat sich da bei Oracle etwas verändert? Es scheint, als liege es an der Zertifikatsprüfung. Weiß da jemand mehr drüber?

2. Seit Java 8 werden wohl die Dateien java.exe, javaws.exe und javaw.exe nicht mehr in das System-Verzeichnis von Windows gepackt. Das ist schade, da ich bisher aus meiner Software Desktop Links angelegt habe, die genau da hin zeigten. Kennt jemand ein Workaround, oder einen Parameter, mit dem man das Java-Setup starten kann, damit die Dateien da wieder landen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Mrz 2015)

Moin,

ja, dieses ewige Hin und her von denen finde ich auch absolut ärgerlich!!

Es gibt jetzt (zumindest unter Win7) den Pfad "C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Java\javapath".
Hier liegen dann Verknüpfungen auf java.exe/javaw.exe/javaws.exe !!
Wenn der genannte Pfad als erstes in der Umgebungsvariable PATH steht, sollte alles wieder funktionieren !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## stewpit (6. Mrz 2015)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, dieses ewige Hin und her von denen finde ich auch absolut ärgerlich!!
> 
> ...



Das klappt dann leider nur bis zur nächsten Java-Version, weil der Pfad sich dann in (Programme)\Java\jre1.8.0_XX ändert. Früher war es ja statisch Java\jre7. Echt doof. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Mrz 2015)

Moin,


stewpit hat gesagt.:


> Das klappt dann leider nur bis zur nächsten Java-Version, weil der Pfad sich dann in (Programme)\Java\jre1.8.0_XX ändert. Früher war es ja statisch Java\jre7. Echt doof. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


damit muss man als Java-Programmierer leben!
Zwischen Java6 und Java7 gab es da auch schon Unterschiede, ebenso zwischen WinXP und Win7 !

Die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" wird es da nicht geben!!

Gruß Klaus


----------

